

Ask HN: Where To Find Startups? - baconomatic

I want to work at a startup but I don't know where to look for job openings?
======
trussi
Pick the startup you want to work for.

Then go over the top in capturing their attention and proving to them you are
an invaluable asset they MUST hire.

If your a designer, shred their current UI to pieces, then build a new one
that just kills it.

If your a developer, build some kick-ass integration into something they
should be integrating, but aren't.

Use a creative way to get your work in front of them.

You'll be able to name your price and terms if you go this route. And it will
be way more fun!

Applying for job openings is so boring! :)

------
ayers
Your location?

